# How much butter can I make with 7 grams of Arizona bud.



## Kushman1995 (Sep 1, 2009)

How much butter can I make with 7 grams of Arizona bud. I can buy it for like $10 an 1/8 so I'm gonna try to make some potent canna butter. I was thinking like one stick of butter anyone have an opinion on how much butter to use?


PEACE OUT


----------



## grobofotwanky (Sep 1, 2009)

If you're wanting to use 1 stick of butter, I'd go with a 1/2 oz and make between 6-10 brownies. zooooom!!! Unless you're wanting to smoke the butter, in that case, I'd make it as strong as you can afford. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kushman1995 (Sep 1, 2009)

grobofotwanky said:


> If you're wanting to use 1 stick of butter, I'd go with a 1/2 oz and make between 6-10 brownies. zooooom!!! Unless you're wanting to smoke the butter, in that case, I'd make it as strong as you can afford. Just my 2 cents.




thanks man


----------



## cbtwohundread (Sep 1, 2009)

smoke butter?that sounds obserd.,.,.,u should get at least a quarter of az.,.,its not very potent bud.,.,and the more herb u put the more potent obvi. but if thats all u can afford i would suggest making tea


----------



## grobofotwanky (Sep 1, 2009)

cbtwohundread said:


> smoke butter?that sounds obserd.,.,.,u should get at least a quarter of az.,.,its not very potent bud.,.,and the more herb u put the more potent obvi. but if thats all u can afford i would suggest making tea


obserd?? Check page 117 of issue 51 Nov-Dec 2004 of CC.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Sep 1, 2009)

More of a complex extraction than edible butter itself. Yet still, I'd smoke it.


----------



## ColtsHigh (Oct 18, 2009)

Could you check it for me?


----------



## ColtsHigh (Oct 18, 2009)

Smoking cannabutter? I'm not even going to google that one. I'd go for at least a half ounce and 2 sticks unsalted butter. Most brownie recipes call for 2 sticks. Trial and error. Just down eat to much sampling. I ate half the batch of cookie dough my first time and tripped for 12 hours.


----------



## 420passion (Oct 18, 2009)

if your going for potency and all you want to do is just that eighth. break up your eighth and only use enough butter as it takes to make a thick soupy concoction. try and keep the temp under 200f. dont let it burn on the bottom of your pot. stir often for like 5 or 6 hrs then just eat the whole thing or pour it over what ever it is your going to eat. this is not my preferred method just my advice on getting the most bang for your buck with the materials you listed.


----------



## ColtsHigh (Oct 18, 2009)

what's layman's term for "under 200"? simmer? just so easy to ruin the weed without water for burn protection but would love to learn your waterless method. I suppose putting stove on low and using thermometer for the under 200 degrees. Asking a stoner to be so careful that long? I think he nailed it himself. One stick of butter for a quarter. I read a recipe out of an Easy Rider 20 years ago that was called Chocolate Chip Buzz and it called for half ounce good weed and 2 sticks butter. The recipe for cookies on the back of bag of chocolate chips calls for 2 sticks. Still freakin on the smokin cannabutter. WTF? My lungs are shot the way it is.


----------



## Twistedfunk (Oct 18, 2009)

the less butter you make, the more potent it will be


----------



## phx (Oct 19, 2009)

I am offended by the assumption that your crap herb came from Arizona. It's from Mexico, possibly by way of Arizona. We don't smoke that shit.

medible dosage varies widely with mexishwag. if a joint gets you high, an oz should get 20-30 people fucked up. some of the crap i've seen in the midwest won't get you high no matter how much you eat.


----------



## rollNfattys420 (Oct 19, 2009)

cbtwohundread said:


> u should get at least a quarter of az.,.,its not very potent bud.,.,





420passion said:


> if your going for potency and all you want to do is just that eighth. break up your eighth and only use enough butter as it takes to make a thick soupy concoction.


where you guys are from 7 grams isn't a quarter? i gotta get me some of that.


----------



## 420passion (Oct 20, 2009)

ehhh....when i replied the 10$ an eighth was stuck in my head. 
phx--no matter where your at you can get some dank if there is a few good growers around and usually there seems to be at least a few no matter where you go. I gotta say though the time i spent in phoenix and scottsdale all i saw was some supper bunk. it went for 300 a lb...i wish it was sellable where im from but it just wasnt. i dont think its a reflection on az it just is what it is...makes sense that there would be a lot of mexi commercial there though.


----------



## Sakca (Oct 20, 2009)

just used 2 sticks in bowling water and let that melt on a high boil then add trimmings let that get sturrd in there and let it simmer for another 30 mins and leave *uncovered* with the mash from the plant and it will dissolve in good with about lets say 7-10g I just added 2 cups fluffy trimmings still a little damp after a 7 day dry. It then goes into a sealed container (btw I strained that *mash* out with panty hose) so i you can't find cheese cloth use panty hose that will work best for straining the simmered goop and then you may leave the container in to chill for 2.5-3hrs. Happy eating you have munchy canna butter!


----------



## ponpulla (Oct 26, 2009)

Kushman1995 said:


> How much butter can I make with 7 grams of Arizona bud. I can buy it for like $10 an 1/8 so I'm gonna try to make some potent canna butter. I was thinking like one stick of butter anyone have an opinion on how much butter to use?
> 
> 
> PEACE OUT


How did your cannabutter turned out? Post up some pic there always a plus


----------

